
India cancels visa for dissident Uyghur leader Dolkun Isa - mtahaalam
http://www.gullutube.pk/watch/1trItRbU9dI
======
brudgers
Dolkun Isa:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolkun_Isa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolkun_Isa)

